# Embedded FreeBSD on TP-Link WDR-4300



## aa (Aug 2, 2014)

Has anyone tried embedded FreeBSD on TP-Link WDR-4300?
I'm currently using Gragoyle DD-WRT on this router, quite nice, but I prefer BSD Firewall (pf/ipf).


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe.  FreeBSD was running on the TL-WR1043ND, which is similar but not identical.  The freebsd-wireless mailing list is the best place to ask:


----------

